# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  ANET E10 Review and coupon

## Geoff

Hey everyone!

We've just given the Anet E10 a workout from Gearbest and while it did have a few hiccups, I couldn't say it was any worse than any other printer Kit i've built, or ready-to-go kit I have assembled.

I have been on hiatus for a while as I was very busy getting a new company started, it can be an exhausting path to travel but worth it!

We have a few printers to review, some great some not so great so hopefully I can help a few people make an informed decision if it's the right one for them.

**** Colour FDM is coming to your desktop! please stay tuned for a review  soon. I cannot say any more about as I am bound by an NDA but it is the jump in technology  we have ALL been waiting for and is not just restricted to the  industrial sector.
(NO it is not the Palette system by Mosaic, this  is not a filament splicing system or a machine that needs 4-5 spools to  generate colour - it's finally here.)
*
*As I said, all I can say for now but holy crap am I excited!

Anet E10 review

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKESeUFP-mg

Discount Coupon link (CODE: ANET10) 
https://www.gearbest.com/3d-printers-3d-printer-kits/pp_664899.html?lkid=11143388


*

----------


## curious aardvark

would the colour system - by any chance - by the xyz davinci color ? ;-)

Did they buy the system that was going to bolt on-able to any fdm, or just copy the tech themselves. 

Looks interesting - but what's with the unheated printbed ? for $2999, that should be a given. 

The most interesting thing will be seeing how easy the software is to use. Looking at the setup, presumably they're using voxels as the filament gets coloured by  a printhead on it's way to the extruder. 
Looks like they're using old style hp print cartridges as well. 
https://youtu.be/epHAjnXSKTg

Hopefully they'll have one with them at tct in a couple of weeks :-)

So what's your company do ?

----------


## monica45

nice post i like this

----------


## spaces

Wonderful to know about this offer. Interested to be part of it. zombs royale

----------

